# What is your favorite example of motif in classical music?



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello all, after listening to classical music for about two months, I noticed that for some composer such as Shostakovich, there would be parts in a particular work that sound familiar to his other pieces. After googling it, I found out about the use of motifs in music and how it act as a composer "signature" on his work. I thought that it was very interesting concept and I like to know other instances of motifs that composers use in their work. So, I created this thread so others can share their favorite motif by composer and hopefully, spark conversation about motif.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Shostakovich DSCH motif


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

My favorite: Bach's "signature" Bb-A-C-B♮ which = B-A-C-H

(In German notation B♮ is the letter H and B♭ the letter B...and Eb is Es, or for purposes of the Shostakovich motif, S.)


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

My favorite single motif is similar direction as above, just more intervalic and tonal:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I would choose DSCH. Many composers have created motifs for various reasons but that of Shostakovich is so stark that it seems to take on a life of its own, especially when one knows the backstory. I asked a friend who is unfamiliar with the cypher to play the notes as a riff on his electric guitar. When he reported back he said '...that's dark...'


----------

